# Easton vs AC vs Big Yellow



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey guys,

deciding on a new wheelset obviously and I'd like some input from those either that have tried or own these wheels. 

I'm budgeting to spend ~$500-1000 on a new set of wheels sometime this year but I'm torn between all these models:

1) Easton EA90 SLX 
2) Easton Ascent II
3) AC 350 Sprints or 300 Magnesiums or 420's
4) Mavic ES from 2007, everywhere I look they're on sale because of R-SYS

I'm a pretty light rider and I do hit the hills a lot. What would best fit crit and climbing that is... if there is a wheel that can do it all (well at least those two... in my case lol). 

I'm currently running on my stock Mavic Cosmos from 2006 and I'm happy, but they're on the heavy side for racing. But for training so far they've been a dream. Thanks in advance.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Your from Madison, two tips.

1) the bike swap on the 12th at the alliant energy center, put on by Brazen Droupouts/Cronometro

2) you obviously haven't checked craigslist


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Have been on a set of Ascent II's for a few months. Very, very nice for climbing. I'm a middle aged (to say the least) century rider, 160 to 165 pounds, pretty easy on gear in general. Like it that these wheels are nice for climbing, stable for everything else, and don't catch a lot of crosswind. Plus, available for less $$$ now as Easton has replaced them with the EA90 SLX.

Haven't raced a crit in maybe 25 years, so nothing of value to offer on these wheels for crits. Shoot, the engine I had for racing crits was way too lousy for me to worry much about the wheels  .


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

For that price do yourself a favor and get some nice handbuilts. They will be cheaper than mavic, lighter than all of those (except the AC Mag, but those are $$$), and take common spokes. I picked up some IRD Cadence rims, with wheelsmith DB XL spokes and AC hubs, very light, spin up to fast and simple to maintain. 

Talk to Ligero and mike at www.oddsandendos.com


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

I loved my Ascent 2's until the rear rim cracked.
My Ritchey wheels have AC hubs and the rear hub really sucks.
IM now riding tubular Mavic SSL's. only have half a season on them.
My Neuvation aero3 are pretty good for the money.

For the money the AC's cant be beat, but are a 50/50 shot at staying together.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

capt_phun said:


> For that price do yourself a favor and get some nice handbuilts. They will be cheaper than mavic, lighter than all of those (except the AC Mag, but those are $$$), and take common spokes. I picked up some IRD Cadence rims, with wheelsmith DB XL spokes and AC hubs, very light, spin up to fast and simple to maintain.
> 
> Talk to Ligero and mike at www.oddsandendos.com


wow... those prices are ridiculous. Have you had to do any maintainance on them?


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Nope, just clean the freehub after a year of riding and regrease, cause I like to keppy all my stuff clean and smooth. You can easily build up a 1400g set of wheels for under $500 if you do your homework.


----------

